# ملابس شبابيه جديده



## mrmr120 (24 يناير 2007)

*بصراحة الشباب لازمهم حقهم , وعشان كدة نعرض فيما يلي مجموعة الازياء من ملابس وجينزات تناسبهم , ولا ننتظر بالنهاية سوى ان تنال اعجابكم انتم طبعا .. *
*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*​


----------



## ramyghobrial (24 يناير 2007)

*

*
*

*
*

*

*

*

*

*

دول عجبوني اوي شكرا يامرمر ​


----------



## mrmr120 (24 يناير 2007)

طيب ايدك على كاشات وانا اجيب
هملك هبعت هملك دلفرى 
ههههههههه
مرسى اوى اوى اوى اوى
ليك يارامى ​


----------



## tina_tina (25 يناير 2007)

*

*

انا بقى عجبنى الواددددددددددددددددددددد 
ده
واللبس  بقى المجموعة بتاعت رامى حلو ةاوى يا مرمر
يبقوا يدعولك


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2007)

*

*
*ايه الواد ده لا فظيع*​


----------



## mrmr120 (25 يناير 2007)

ههههههههههههه
عيب يابنات 
خلاص هجوزهملكم​


----------



## ميرنا (25 يناير 2007)

*لا ياختى انا عجبنى شعرو بس*​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 يناير 2007)

*




*

*انا عاوز الطقم ده يا مرمر*

*عجبني اووووووووووي*

*وميرسي يا مرمورة علي الحاجات الحلوة دي*

*يدوم العزم وتعيشي وتجبيلنا هدوم حلوة*​


----------



## moussa30000 (25 يناير 2007)

يجماعه حرام عليكوا انتوا ناويين تسدوا نفسى:smil13:  انا مش لائى اكول:ranting:   ونا فاضى البس من اساسوه مش :smil12: لما اخلص امتحانات:act23: :bud: :ab10: :36_3_11:


----------



## monlove (25 يناير 2007)

لبس جميل بس عايز فلوس هتلنا صور فلوس بقي هههههههههه


----------



## mrmr120 (25 يناير 2007)

هههههههههههههههه
خلاص انا هحل لكم مشكلة الفلوس
انا هقسط لكم الهدوم 
اية رايكم​


----------



## c.ronaldo (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ملابس شبابيه جديده*

والله بيجننوا 

يسلموووووووووا كتير مرمر:yahoo:


----------



## totty (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ملابس شبابيه جديده*

عشان يعرفوا ان احنا مش نسينهم بس

حلووين اوى يا مرمر

ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## فادية (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ملابس شبابيه جديده*

تسلم ايدك يا مرمر 
لبس جميل جدا


----------



## missorang2006 (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ملابس شبابيه جديده*

*شكرا مرمر 
 هي بس الهدوم الحلوة !!!!!!!
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## maro20092 (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ملابس شبابيه جديده*

وميرسي يا مرمورة علي الحاجات الحلوة دي


----------



## koka_jesus (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ملابس شبابيه جديده*

جميل اوى يا مرمر  مرسي على الصور


كوكا


----------



## micheal_jesus (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ملابس شبابيه جديده*

لا بجد زوقك جميل اوى يا مرمر


----------



## crazy_girl (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ملابس شبابيه جديده*

حلوين اوى بس للولاد هههههههههههههه


----------

